# Were Ready...



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt038 Went to the gun show Sunday and got me some new stocks for my old Colt MK III. Made all the difference in the world. That old gun fits my hand now so I don't think I'll have any trouble shooting it. :smt023 








:smt023 








:smt1099


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks great! I'm sure it will shoot as good as it looks. Enjoy!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Very nice but you still should let me test it out for you for about 1,000 rounds or so .


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks gentleman. Tony like I said if you was just a little closer you could shoot them all and I got a lot of ammo stock piled.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Thanks gentleman. Tony like I said if you was just a little closer you could shoot them all and I got a lot of ammo stock piled.


I'll be in Melbourne next week. I've only ever been to one range in the Orlando area, where's a good place to go around Space Coast?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Lookin' good ...*

Nice work badly , ya gotta love a Colt... :smt023


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice, Baldy! Looks great :smt041


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Dreadnought. I can't help you in Melbourne as I only go there for shooting supplies and guns shows. There's only one in Titusville and it's at the Police Hall of Fame. It's called the Shooting Center. Here's the web site. www.shooting-center.org That's where I go all the time. We are going on a vacation this weekend and next week. If you get down this way again give me a shout and maybe we can get together for a few rounds. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Going on vacation soon, do I need to post extra targets?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd sure like to swing over your way Tony. Were heading to Greenville S.C. then up into my beloved Smoky's for a few days in heaven. Don't get no better than that to this old country boy. Gone to find a spot where I can shoot my guns. Pine cones beware.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You'll be with in 5 miles of me P.M. I can help you find a place to shoot and even my front yard.


----------

